# State nomination northern territory



## SIVRAM

Hi ,
I have submitted my EOI NT state nomination on 07/03/2015 until now i haven't yet received invitation from NT ,so Does anybody knows when would the next invitation round h generally how how long would take to get invitation from state government and how many Eoi can be submitted one guy


----------

